# Rebate?



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I just got my bill, but the rebate form was not with it. Where can I get this?


----------



## mwarner (Nov 16, 2005)

They will mail the rebate form separately from your bill. I got my R-15 last week of December and the rebate form arrived this week.

-Matt


----------



## fredo (Dec 1, 2005)

As mentioned, the rebate form will be mailed seperately from the bill. Or you can just print the rebate form from their website, http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

I printed that one and sent it.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

:nono2:  :nono2:  :nono2: 

Thank you for writing DIRECTV. I apologize for any inconvenience. I researched your account and we have not received your rebate form. Please note that it may take 6-8 weeks to receive and process your rebate, once we have received your eligible rebate form..

You may want to consider sending us a new rebate form. If you need a new copy of the rebate form at some point, please visit DIRECTV.com/mailinrebate for a printable replacement copy.

In addition, to be eligible, your DVR must be activated between 8/01/2005 and 2/28/2006 and the rebate form must be postmarked no later than 4/30/2006. Please visit our web site at http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/imagine/TIVO.dsp for full offer details.

You are welcome to visit our web site at http://www.directv.com/mailinrebate for full offer details.

I hope the information I have provided has been helpful. Once again, thank you for writing. We appreciate your time and your business.

Sincerely,
Ezekiel
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

I hate copy and paste replies from customer service.


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

This is what I did. I called DTV, got the details, then mentioned that I had a better offer from D!sh. They put me on hold to talk to another person (American this time).
They had a tech come out and hook it up for $15 handling fee to appear on my bill. Nothing else. He even put in the multi-switch and the new cable run (~60 ft).


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I called them after my email and explained that seeing as how they charged me for an install of the new R15 DVR, and a mirroring fee (both according to my bill from them) that I felt that they had ample proof that I had the DVR and had activated it. The CSR stated he agreed. I also said that if they "didn't have that information that they would not have a new 2 year commitment either". The CSR stated he would escalate my rebate request.


----------



## netPOSER (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone know the URL to the "Portable DVD Player"?


----------

